# what would you class this as?



## kevcampbell (Apr 30, 2010)

hi all

i am new here, usually i am not one to listen to classic music, i rarely listen to it, but over the years i like it more and more as the years go by, at the moment i am 25

but what i want to know is what you would class this type of music as seen here 




i uploaded that video myself, it is a trailer for a wrestlemania dvd and it plays music that sounds like violins, what would be great is if someone could identify the song, but any piece of music that sounds like that i would be happy to listen to


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> Default what would you class this as?


Fat men fighting in their underwear?

Oh. You mean the music. It's more contemporary/new age chillax music. A lot of this kind of commercial kind of music around so don't worry - it's not going to become obscure!


----------



## kevcampbell (Apr 30, 2010)

oh right could you name some artists or anything that do this kind of music?

hopefully someone can name the song in that video


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I would classify it as so called "new age" or contemporary instrumental music. It doesn't matter to me what you call it - I think there is still a lot of mileage to be had from lush mellow spacious slow music. Try this David Arkenstone link for an almost identical feel:






Slow violins do not necessarily mean classical music, by the way. THIS is what we call classical music:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

kevcampbell said:


> what you would class this type of music as seen here


Elephant's flatulence.


----------

